# New Horse!!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Everyone meet Rayna!! Registered name is Blackgate Rosette. 13 year old, 17 hand Clydesdale mare. Was a broodmare till she was 10 then broke to ride and drive at a therapeutic riding center. She was severely mishandled somewhere in her past, she's very jumpy, terrified of having anything put on her head, when I got her she would tremble when anything was placed on her back, and she didn't know anything besides how to be led around at a walk with someone on her back. I've had her for 3 months now and she's doing better, we can walk and trot under saddle now and trail ride. She's still scared of being bridled or haltered but is slowly getting better!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

What a lovely mare! It sounds like she's making fast progress. 3 months isn't all that long at all, and at only 13 she has lots of time to get even better! It's a shame she's been mishandled, but it sounds like she's bouncing right back.

17 hands sounds like a mountain for me to climb, lol. I have my eye on a 13.5 hand pony (barely a pony, really), but can't really consider him until I've cleared my credit cards from all the emergencies we had this last year. He's photosensitive (the white parts of his skin blister and burn in 15-30 minutes if he stands in the sun, causing the hair to fall out), but I'm pretty sure it's caused by an alfalfa allergy, of all things. The current owner claims he won't eat grass hay, but really. Who ever heard of a horse that won't eat grass? I suspect it's more about the cost of grass versus alfalfa, which is much cheaper around here. :roll:


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful! I always wanted a Clydesdale.


----------



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

What a beautiful horse!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank everyone! She's a wonderful horse!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to rub its belly O.O


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

beautiful! looks like shes gonna have a great life with you!

btw picture #4 is adorable!!!XD


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aw she's gorgeous! <3


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Lucky you!!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

What a beautiful mare ^^ She looks so happy! So lucky :3


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Pretty girl


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

She's a beautiful clyde.
They've always been my favourite draft breed. I'm glad she's with you; a good change from a rough past.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Beeeeautiful! I always wanted a Clydesdale, but my grandparents' farm would have needed some updates in order to properly house one. So alas, it never happened. u___u I had my fair share of lovely mares and geldings, though. I had to sell my last girl (a B&W paint Trotter) several years ago, as I just didn't have the time for her. She was in her prime, and deserved someone who could put all of her energy to good use.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

What a lovely horse.


----------



## Aura (Jan 6, 2015)

She's really pretty!! You two look like a happy pair  What brand of saddle do you have, it looks like it has nice forward flaps. I'm searching for another (used) close contact and have a heck of a time finding good one around here.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Aura said:


> She's really pretty!! You two look like a happy pair  What brand of saddle do you have, it looks like it has nice forward flaps. I'm searching for another (used) close contact and have a heck of a time finding good one around here.


That saddle was a Beval natural. It unfortunately didn't fit Rayna very well, I now have a lovely Pessoa!


----------

